

Are eCards back, but in mobile format? - tjmookie
http://textygram.com

======
sdesai
This is really cool spin of mobile ecards/greetings. Uses touch + photos which
is a no-brainer on mobile. Also like that you don't have to install an app to
send or receive them. Hilarious!

